

Google solved Android fragmentation and forgot to tell everybody - jnedum
http://ishouldhaveknownthisbefore.wordpress.com/2013/05/16/google-solved-android-fragmentation-and-forgot-to-tell-everybody/

======
OriginalAT
I chuckled when I got to the bottom of the post and saw the Windows Phone
fighting wedding commercial.

It seemed like every time Google announced something yesterday they mentioned
that it was part of Play Services and would be updated by Google instead of
OEMs. Every time they said that I kept thinking "BRILLIANT"!

